# Démodulateur CanalSat [Pilotime]



## alarache62 (22 Novembre 2005)

Je possède depui sun moment le très pratique démodulateur canalsat à Disque Dur.
J'aimerai en extraire les programmes enregistrés:
- j'ai emprunté le graveur DVD de salon de mon oncle: pas pratique pas de réglage du bitrate donc capacité limitée à 60minutes pour 4,7Go?
- je compte investir dans le Miglia Evolution TV: ça me semble parfait: encodage MPEG 2 OU 4 ou DivX

Mais, en façade le démodulateur possède une sortie USB:
1) Pb la prise USB est un connecteur comme sur un Mac, platte, or je n'ai pas et pas trouvé de cable USB plat/USB plat.
2) si l'on possède ce cable, est ce que le DD du démodulateur monte sur le Bureau?
3) SI non, est ce que ça marche sur PC? (juste par curiosité?)

Merci


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Aucune possiblité :mouais:
Ni Mac, ni Pc.
Même par la connectique ethernet arrière


----------



## MarcMame (23 Novembre 2005)

Il est impossible d'acceder aux images numériques qui transitent par le décodeur autrement que par les sorties vidéo analogique. C'est une histoire de droits d'exploitation.
Impossible donc d'acceder directement au disque dur et encore moins à son contenu.
Il est même impossible de regarder les enregistrements du disque dur intégré si l'antenne n'est pas pointée correctement (ou débranchée). Ce n'est pas spécifique à CanalSat, c'est la même chose pour tous les opérateurs cables et satellites.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2005)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> 1) Pb la prise USB est un connecteur comme sur un Mac, platte, or je n'ai pas et pas trouvé de cable USB plat/USB plat.


Il y a une hiérarchie simple dans l'USB. D'un côté, il y a l'hôte (généralement un ordinateur) qui contrôle l'USB, et de l'autre le périphérique qui est contrôlé par l'hôte.

Il existe deux types de connecteurs : le connecteur côté hôte, qui est plat, et le connecteur côté périphérique, qui est carré (je ne parle pas des déclinaisons réalisées dans un but de miniaturisation).

Donc il est IMPOSSIBLE de trouver des câbles USB avec à chaque bout le même connecteur.

Le seul qu'on puisse trouver n'est pas, en réalité, un simple câble. Il inclut en fait une circuiterie (un double périphérique USB) pour réaliser un réseau point à point entre deux PC.


----------



## MarcMame (23 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Donc il est IMPOSSIBLE de trouver des câbles USB avec à chaque bout le même connecteur.


Houlà ! Ne pas être aussi vindicatif, surtout quand on raconte de telles sotises..... 
Je te propose d'aller faire une petite recherche avant d'en reparler. A tout à l'heure.

Allez, je suis pas vache, un petit coup de main  :

En version AA :
http://www.pearl.fr:80/article-PE951.html

En version BB :
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00000502.html


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Houlà ! Ne pas être aussi vindicatif, surtout quand on raconte de telles sotises.....
> Je te propose d'aller faire une petite recherche avant d'en reparler. A tout à l'heure.
> 
> Allez, je suis pas vache, un petit coup de main  :
> ...


Elle est bonne ! 

Ce dont tu parles ne peuvent être que des rallonges (une prise mâle à un bout et une prise femelle à l'autre) ou bien des câbles qui NE DEVRAIENT PAS être estampillés USB (qui est une norme régie par des spécifications très strictes, je le rappelle).






Avec ça, tu ne pourras EN AUCUN CAS relier deux appareils USB ensemble et les faire fonctionner. Mais on n'interdira pas aux chinois de vendre n'importe quoi.


Bien tenté mais... 
Je persiste et je signe.



[EDIT: Ça me rappelle qu'à un moment on arrivait à trouver des rallonges électriques mâle-mâle... qui représentent à l'usage un danger mortel !]

[EDIT2: Pour savoir ce qui est USB et ce qui ne l'est pas voici un peu de lecture (fichier zip).]


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ce dont tu parles ne peuvent être que des rallonges (une prise mâle à un bout et une prise femelle à l'autre)


Ils vendent également des rallonges et c'est indiqué comme tel. Regarde mieux, ce ne sont pas des rallonges.



> ou bien des câbles qui NE DEVRAIENT PAS être estampillés USB


Et pourtant...



> Avec ça, tu ne pourras EN AUCUN CAS relier deux appareils USB ensemble et les faire fonctionner.


Explique moi comment je fait pour relier en chaine 2 disques durs identiques, possedant *la même connectique* en double ???



> Mais on n'interdira pas aux chinois de vendre n'importe quoi.



Les liens des sites que je t'ai fourni ne ressemble pas vraiment à du chinois... J'ai acheté les miens à la FNAC mais on en trouve aussi chez MacWay, Carrefour, Surcouf et en fait à peu pres tout le monde...



> [EDIT: Ça me rappelle qu'à un moment on arrivait à trouver des rallonges électriques mâle-mâle... qui représentent à l'usage un danger mortel !]


Mon dieu, il y a eut des morts en plus ? Quelle horreur ! 



> [EDIT2: Pour savoir ce qui est USB et ce qui ne l'est pas voici un peu de lecture (fichier zip).]


Si tu peux me trouver un document qui précise qu'un tel cable est interdit et qu'il présente même un danger de mort.... :sleep:

Ce que j'aimerai bien que tu m'expliques surtout, c'est pourquoi TOUT le monde s'évertuerait à vendre un produit qui :
1/ ne sert à rien
2/ est hors norme
3/ présente un danger quelconque.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Explique moi comment je fait pour relier en chaine 2 disques durs identiques, possedant *la même connectique* en double ???


L'USB ne permet pas de relier des appareils en parallèle sur un même câble (ce n'est pas SCSI !). C'est une architecture arborescente qui nécessite des hubs.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Les liens des sites que je t'ai fourni ne ressemble pas vraiment à du chinois... J'ai acheté les miens à la FNAC mais on en trouve aussi chez MacWay, Carrefour, Surcouf et en fait à peu pres tout le monde...


Si on les vend bien en France, ne crois pas qu'il y soient encore fabriqués. La mondialisation est passée par là.


Ces câbles peuvent avoir leur utilité quand on n'utilise que la partie alimentation de l'USB, et ils pourraient servir à n'importe quoi, SAUF A UNE LIAISON USB.

De plus, il n'existe pas d'interdiction pour vendre ce type de câble, puisqu'ils ne présentent pas de danger pour les personnes, et assez peu en somme pour les matériels. (Nb: quand je parle des rallonges électriques, je fais allusion au 220V, pas à l'USB. Dans les années 70, on arrivait à trouver ce genre d'aberrations sur les marchés)

Je t'ai donné un lien vers les specs USB, du site officiel www.usb.org . Si leur lecture ne te convainc pas, je ne peux pas faire plus pour toi.


Démontre-moi que tu peux brancher deux appareils informatiques USB, et vendus comme tels (pas un réchauffe-tasse ou une lampe d'appoint, hein), avec les câbles que tu me montres, et je te paye le champagne.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> L'USB ne permet pas de relier des appareils en parallèle sur un même câble (ce n'est pas SCSI !). C'est une architecture arborescente qui nécessite des hubs.


C'est exact, sauf si l'appareil en question intègre un hub pour faire du daisy-chain. Il ne s'agit pas d'utiliser le même cable mais de relier plusieurs appareil en chaine sur le même bus, comme le fait le clavier Apple qui intègre un hub.
Et en l'occurence, si ces 2 même DD disposent (évidemment) de la même connectique (B), tu es bien obligé d'utiliser un tel cable (B/B).



> Si on les vend bien en France, ne crois pas qu'il y soient encore fabriqués. La mondialisation est passée par là.


Je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec la mondialisation... ?



> Ces câbles peuvent avoir leur utilité quand on n'utilise que la partie alimentation de l'USB, et ils pourraient servir à n'importe quoi, SAUF A UNE LIAISON USB.


Non. Je vais essayer d'être plus clair.
Il existe 3 types de connecteurs : Le A, le B et le mini.
Ces 3 connecteurs ne sont que des "form factor". Eléctriquement, il n'existe aucune différence.
Le choix d'utiliser l'un ou l'autre est éssentiellement dicté par la place disponible sur l'objet en question.
Avec le temps et quand c'est possible, les constructeurs ont choisi d'utiliser le A pour le host, le B pour le périphérique, le mini quand la place est limité. Mais, à ma connaissance, rien n'oblige les constructeurs à utiliser tel ou tel connecteur, il font ce qu'il veulent et toutes les possibilitées de cables existent : A/A B/B A/B, et pas seulement pour faire de la rallonge. Il n'y a pas de "danger" à utiliser l'un plutot que l'autre.
Par exemple, certain portable PC ont de la connectique USB mini en sortie qu'il est possible de connecter directement sur un périph en B.
Certaines cartes PCI intègrent également des sorties A et B, j'essaierai de retrouver ça.




> Nb: quand je parle des rallonges électriques, je fais allusion au 220V, pas à l'USB. Dans les années 70, on arrivait à trouver ce genre d'aberrations sur les marchés)


Oui, je m'en suis rendu compte après que tu parlais de cables secteur.



> Je t'ai donné un lien vers les specs USB, du site officiel www.usb.org . Si leur lecture ne te convainc pas, je ne peux pas faire plus pour toi.


Moi aussi je peux te donner l'adresse de Google et te dire de te démerder.  Sans blague, j'ai parcouru sommairement le site, il n'est fait mention nulle part d'une quelconque obligation à utiliser tel ou tel connecteur. Si tu peux le retrouver pour moi....


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

Désolé, c'est vrai qu'il y a une tonne d'infos sur leur site, et qu'il faut naviguer un petit moment avant de trouver ce qu'on veut.

Voici un extrait des specs USB (dans le fichier zippé dont je faisais référence) concernant la partie mécanique (usb_20.pdf, chapitre 6, page 85) :



> *Chapter 6
> Mechanical​*This chapter provides the mechanical and electrical specifications for the cables, connectors, and assemblies used to interconnect USB devices. The specification includes the dimensions, materials, electrical, and reliability requirements. This chapter documents minimum requirements for the USB interconnect. Substitute material may be used as long as it meets these minimums.
> 
> *6.2 Keyed Connector Protocol*
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2005)

désolé d'interrompre votre match de tennis, mais j'aimerais une petite précision

marcmame dit: "C'est exact, sauf si l'appareil en question intègre un hub pour faire du daisy-chain. Il ne s'agit pas d'utiliser le même cable mais de relier plusieurs appareil en chaine sur le même bus, comme le fait le clavier Apple qui intègre un hub.
"

Ce qui voudrait donc dire que, si le cable de mon clavier est fichu, je peux me connecter avec un cable usb male male (plat/plat) à mon mac ??? non ???:mouais: :hein:  

à +


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui voudrait donc dire que, si le cable de mon clavier est fichu, je peux me connecter avec un cable usb male male (plat/plat) à mon mac ??? non ???:mouais: :hein:


Non, justement. C'est en fait la seule idée que je tente de faire passer, mais je ne dois pas être doué pour y arriver. La lecture de mon précédent post (citation des specs USB) devrait clairifier la question.

En résumé:

Dans une chaîne USB, il y a un hôte ("host", généralement l'ordinateur), un ou plusieurs périphériques (USB "devices"), et éventuellement un ou plusieurs "hubs". Tous les "devices" de la chaîne sont sous le contrôle d'un seul "host". Les "hubs" ne servent que d'intermédiaires dans la transmission des données. Un appareil informatique USB peut à la fois inclure un "device" et un "hub" (le clavier du Mac en est un exemple).

Sur les câbles, les connecteurs de type A (plats) sont utilisés exclusivement du côté "host", et les connecteurs de type B (carrés) sont utilisés exclusivement du côté "device". Les prises femelles de type A présentes sur les ordinateurs et les "hubs" émettent ou relayent donc les ordres du "host", alors que les prises femelles de type B présentes sur les "hubs" et les "devices" les reçoivent.

*Il s'agit d'une orientation qui interdit mécaniquement à l'utilisateur de se tromper pendant les branchements.* Les câbles A-A ou B-B ne font pas partie de la norme, et doivent être bannis des chaînes USB pour cette raison.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> *Il s'agit d'une orientation qui interdit mécaniquement à l'utilisateur de se tromper pendant les branchements.*


C'est un excellent résumé. La norme impose 2 connecteurs dans l'unique but d'éviter que l'utilisateur se trompe et rien d'autre. 
Tous ça pour dire, ce qui était le départ de notre conversation, que si certains constructeur ne respectent pas ces directives pour une raison X ou Y, bonne ou mauvaise, il n'empeche qu'il faut bien des cables pour les brancher et que ça ne pose pas de problème particulier, tant qu'on est pas assez idiot pour faire une boucle d'un port sur un autre.
Un tel cable ne représente pas de danger particulier, en tout cas pas le danger que peut représenter ton exemple avec les cables secteurs.



> Les câbles A-A ou B-B ne font pas partie de la norme, et doivent être bannis des chaînes USB pour cette raison.


Je suis d'accord avec ça, mais entre ce qui _devrait_ être et ce qui _est_, ben... il faut bien faire avec. Ce qui fait que ces cables sont en vente... partout.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas d'exemple d'appareil informatiques qui ne respecte pas la norme. D'où l'énormité pour moi de la présence de tels câbles, vendus avec le mot "USB" dans l'intitulé.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui voudrait donc dire que, si le cable de mon clavier est fichu, je peux me connecter avec un cable usb male male (plat/plat) à mon mac ??? non ???


Tu ne pourrais pas faire ça parce qu'un hub USB ne fonctionne que dans un sens (host vers device). Tu rentrerais donc à l'envers dans le hub du clavier. Ca ne fonctionnerait tout simplement pas. Pas grand chose à voir avec la forme du connecteur si ce n'est qu'il possede cette forme juste pour te le rappeler.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2005)

Paaaaaaaarfait, même si mon clavier ne refonctionera pas ainsi, au moins j'aurai réussi à vous mettre d'accord....... match nul donc :rateau:

à +


----------

